# Acer computer system restore



## ***KEN*** (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a new Acer ASE700-EQ662A with vista premium. I started to set it up but I want to restore it back to factory default. 

Anyone know how I would do that?

Thank.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

From the Acer Forum:
"This can be initiated by pressing ALT + F10 when the computer is first switched on. You will need to hold down ALT as soon as the Acer splash screen appears, and repeatedly press F10. The window of opportunity is very small, so this may take a few attempts. The Disk2Disk recovery feature allows you to recover the system without recovery CDs. This will return your system to factory settings and will delete everything stored on the machine. If possible we strongly advise backing up anything important on your machine before starting the recovery process."


----------



## ***KEN*** (Sep 14, 2007)

Perfect thank you very much.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Glad to help.


----------

